# Insomnia.. any one else suffer from it?



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

I've suffered from insomnia since I was about 7 or so. I remember being up all night reading or composing poetry until the early mornings when I had to get out of PJ'S and get ready for school.

Now, I'm 24 and I take 3 sleeping pills to fall asleep and even some nights those don't work. 

I've tried lavender baths, being very active the entire day. I've also tried melatonin and the "calming" senses that you can buy. Nothing seems to be working.

I've been up for two and a half days, almost 3 at this point and I still can't get to sleep. 

Do you have trouble sleeping at night?

Any tips or tricks for me?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

With me, it was because I was thinking to much. I had to figure out ways to stop or focus my thoughts. Unfortunately, that lead to stuff that disturbed my sleep patterns...


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I stay off my phone and PC for quite a while before bed.

Often I will go for a late walk about 9pm or so just to clear my head, nothing too strenuous. Have a warm shower, cold room to sleep in and a decaffeinated beverage like green tea or something. To aid in sleep I often take Vit C&D with magnesium before bed. Magnesium relaxes and aids with sleep/calmness and is safe. I worry about getting dependent on sleeping pills and I never felt the sleep was natural.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

there are some studies, i don't know if the evidence is yet conclusive but it seems to be strongly suggestive that using benzo based sleeping pills can contribute to dementia 

you are young so this is not a worry but a heads up that you will not want to stay in those for a long period

i have had insomnia bouts occaisonally over the last 5 years or so, it goes with getting old but can obviously affect young people

what works for me: yoga which i practice 5 days a week in addition to bike riding but yoga especially

there are some good apps like pzziz which can help sleeping with soundscapes and hypnosis at niqht

there are herbal and minerals supplements like magnesium which can help deal with subtle physical tension by relaxing muscles if that might be the cause

for a lot of people it is ruminating ... circular thinking about everything and anything, i finally found a way to deal with it which was listening to audiobooks, you get in bed a little early and just turn on a nice easy, not-too-stimulating mystery or non-fiction and often you will find that your thinking doen't happen so much and you can fall asleep

here is an article that i like on audiobooks from the times: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/opinion/sunday/the-insomnia-machine.html

also, make sure your room is cool and dark, without little leds glowing ... sometimes weighted blankets help calm people down as well

hope that helps


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

BeautifulAngel - I've had insomnia all my life. Not only is it hard for me to fall asleep but when I do I often wake up at 1, 2, 3 in the morning and can't get back to sleep again. Maybe I'd read or watch TV hoping it would help me get back to sleep but I'd still be awake for hours, maybe get an hour's more of sleep before I'd have to wake up for the day. About a year ago I tried a supplement made by Lorna Vanderhaege called AdrenaSmart. It has something to do with the adrenal glands not shutting down, because the first thing on the product's brochure says "You fall asleep but wake up several hours later and are unable to fall back to sleep". And I'm like yes, that's totally me! Take 2 supplements at lunch time or early in the afternoon and it goes to work to shut down the adrenals by bedtime. The first time I took them I slept all night through, which is really rare for me. I took them for nearly a year and only occasionally woke up and stayed awake for hours. You can find them at health food stores or I buy mine online from Vitamart. Costs around $45 for a 3 month's supply. Totally worth it to me to finally get a decent sleep! About 2 months ago I decided to try a different product made by Now called 5-HTP, 100mg. It's a little cheaper at $25 for a 4 month supply. I take one capsule at bedtime. If you do a search online for that product's reviews you'll see people say they're sleeping better, it helps them cut down on snacking (weight loss) and it helps with the body's production of serotonin to help with mood improvement and depression. So far I'm usually feeling sleepy within 45 minutes of taking it and most of the time I don't wake up and stay awake. The bottle says it helps to relieve symptoms of fibromyalgia and migraine headaches, but I don't have either. Anyway I'm sure both of these products would be a better choice than sleeping pills. Good luck with sleeping and let us know if you've found something that works. I'm always open to trying something new to help me fall asleep and stay asleep. Oh yeah I've also used ear plugs ever since I was 18 because every little noise would wake me up. It took me years to find the right ear plugs comfortable for sleeping and they eliminate most noises but I'll still hear things that are loud enough like my alarm, the smoke detector, my dogs barking....


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Hi. I've been dealing with insomnia all my life. My mother resorted to a bit of wine to get me to drop off when I was an infant. 

My solutions:
Try to go low carb or better much less sugar. Worked really well.

Try the 4 - 7 - 8 trick. This really works but I worry about getting light headed every night. This trick is breathe deep for a count of 4, hold for a count of 7 and let it all out for a count of 8. By the third round, you're asleep. It works by making you light headed. You can google 478 sleep trick to learn more.

Best resort that you can do is realize that even if you're just lying still with your eyes closed you get 75% of the rest you would get with sleep. What I do is lie still and breathe like you're asleep. Slow deep breaths. I listen to podcasts on my headphones. Even if you do this for the whole night, you'll be more rested than if you fidget and fret over not sleeping.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Chica said:


> Oh yeah I've also used ear plugs ever since I was 18 because every little noise would wake me up. It took me years to find the right ear plugs comfortable for sleeping and they eliminate most noises but I'll still hear things that are loud enough like my alarm, the smoke detector, my dogs barking....


In case it's helpful, these earplugs work amazingly well for me. They are comfortable, disposable, and seem to block every sound except for my alarm clock. When I'm desperate for a very good sleep, this is what I use:

"Laser Lite" foam earplugs, Howard Leight brand, model LL-1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007XJOLG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I once bought them at Lee Valley Tools but beware that there are different models out there. This Amazon page I linked is the exact one I bought.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I was on prescription sleeping meds, but they were too intense. I switched to an OTC med called Melatonin. Quite low key, but you do eventually nod off. One strange side effect is very strange/oddball dreams.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

did you consider trying some (medical) marijuana?


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Some (cheapish) wine for dinner works for me.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

james4beach said:


> In case it's helpful, these earplugs work amazingly well for me. They are comfortable, disposable, and seem to block every sound except for my alarm clock. When I'm desperate for a very good sleep, this is what I use:
> 
> "Laser Lite" foam earplugs, Howard Leight brand, model LL-1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007XJOLG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


FYI those who sleep with earplugs (I did so for many years due to odd hours in the bar business) should definitely look at getting their ears syringed on an annual basis. Just explain to your doctor why you need it and it's a quick in-office procedure involving warm water that removes impacted wax. Normally wax migrates outward when we sleep (head being horizontal) but earplugs prevent this from happening. I actually quite like getting this done, and you won't BELIEVE the improvement in your high frequency hearing.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

steve41 said:


> I was on prescription sleeping meds, but they were too intense. I switched to an OTC med called Melatonin. Quite low key, but you do eventually nod off. One strange side effect is very strange/oddball dreams.


I've had insomnia since I was a kid also. I've tried everything that any book or website suggest and few things have been effective. I have a bad reaction to melatonin- it gives me horrible, vivid nightmares and leaves me feeling spacey the next day. I used Nytol for years, but now I just take Imovane (AKA Zopiclone). Nyquil cough syrup or its generic equivalent works pretty well- (also available in gel caps)- it's a different drug than in Nytol. On bad nights I may augment my one Imovane pill with a half dose of Nyquil. Don't like to mix meds but I don't do it often and given that I do not drink nor take any other prescription, recreational, or OTC drugs, I think I'm pretty OK doing so.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

indexxx said:


> FYI those who sleep with earplugs (I did so for many years due to odd hours in the bar business) should definitely look at getting their ears syringed on an annual basis. Just explain to your doctor why you need it and it's a quick in-office procedure involving warm water that removes impacted wax. Normally wax migrates outward when we sleep (head being horizontal) but earplugs prevent this from happening. I actually quite like getting this done, and you won't BELIEVE the improvement in your high frequency hearing.


Interesting, I had never heard about this. I will ask my doc about this.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

indexxx said:


> FYI those who sleep with earplugs (I did so for many years due to odd hours in the bar business) should definitely look at getting their ears syringed on an annual basis. Just explain to your doctor why you need it and it's a quick in-office procedure involving warm water that removes impacted wax. Normally wax migrates outward when we sleep (head being horizontal) but earplugs prevent this from happening. I actually quite like getting this done, and you won't BELIEVE the improvement in your high frequency hearing.


Just do it yourself. They sell ear wax removal kits, over the counter, in the drug store. They work fine.

As for sleep, the biggest issue causing one to not sleep is the worry that they cannot sleep. That stems from the concern about how one will operate the next day. As Mrs. Partridge said upthread, you can function incredibly well without any sleep for 24 hours. Just resting there does most of the rejuvenation. You will need sleep the next night but usually the lack of it one night helps in the second night. 

So what I am saying is just stop worrying about sleep and it will usually happen. 2ndly, many people do sleep for a few hours and never know they actually slept. They fall into and come out of sleep with the same worry or thoughts and believe that they never slept, but they did. You are probably doing a lot of this, especially if the insomnia has moved into a second or third night. Your body will fix this, you really do not need to. The more you think you need to the more you will need to. Again, it is the worry that is causing it and one more thing...

A "shoot from the hip" farmer I once met had some great advice for me once. He said he never understood why people have problems with sleeping. His advice. If you are having trouble sleeping at night...you are just not working hard enough. I suspect a lack of worry on top of his incredible work ethic, kept him snoozing quite comfortably.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

For as long as I can recall, I have had trouble getting to sleep at night. It was even worse before I retired. The biggest problem for me seems to be an active mind, even though I am now past 60. Some nights it's real bad and I toss and turn for hours trying to switch off. My best solution has been to just stay up later so that I get about 5 hrs per night of sleep. I will watch late TV or surf web etc till about 2am and that usually works and then I wake about 7am


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

james4beach said:


> In case it's helpful, these earplugs work amazingly well for me. They are comfortable, disposable, and seem to block every sound except for my alarm clock. When I'm desperate for a very good sleep, this is what I use:
> 
> "Laser Lite" foam earplugs, Howard Leight brand, model LL-1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007XJOLG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


Thanks, I might give them a try. I used to buy ear plugs from a local industrial supply place and they were green with an alligator on them. I still buy green ones, but no alligator and bought online the last time. https://www.amazon.ca/Moldex-Pura-F...05531740&sr=8-1&keywords=moldex+pura-fit+6800


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

indexxx said:


> FYI those who sleep with earplugs (I did so for many years due to odd hours in the bar business) should definitely look at getting their ears syringed on an annual basis. Just explain to your doctor why you need it and it's a quick in-office procedure involving warm water that removes impacted wax. Normally wax migrates outward when we sleep (head being horizontal) but earplugs prevent this from happening. I actually quite like getting this done, and you won't BELIEVE the improvement in your high frequency hearing.


I remember my mother constantly having her ears flushed when I was younger. Maybe once or twice a year and she never wore ear plugs. About 15 years ago I had an ear flushed for the first time and I sort of wondered if it was just hereditary. I've had one ear or the other flushed by the doctor about 3 or 4 more times since then. The last time was earlier this summer, but before going in I first tried an ear wax removal I bought from the drugstore but it didn't help. Other than softening up the wax so the doctor could flush my ears! I'm not so certain if sleeping with ear plugs has anything to do with it.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Chica said:


> I remember my mother constantly having her ears flushed when I was younger. Maybe once or twice a year and she never wore ear plugs. About 15 years ago I had an ear flushed for the first time and I sort of wondered if it was just hereditary. I've had one ear or the other flushed by the doctor about 3 or 4 more times since then. The last time was earlier this summer, but before going in I first tried an ear wax removal I bought from the drugstore but it didn't help. Other than softening up the wax so the doctor could flush my ears! I'm not so certain if sleeping with ear plugs has anything to do with it.


There are different types of wax (called 'dry' and 'wet'), and also some are more affected by buildup than others. Earplugs definitely have a negative effect. 
Pasted:

"Impacted Ear Wax
The ear is designed to clean itself, and its shape allows wax to be carried outward like a conveyor belt and ultimately fall out from the ear canal. But when you wear ear plugs, you prevent the wax from falling out naturally due to the ear plugs acting as a “stopper”.

This can lead to an excess buildup of wax, which you then push deeper into your ear canal when you insert the earplugs. Over time, this can cause blockages or impacted ear wax."


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I heard of a device which gently heats the inside ear and the melted wax collects/falls into it at night. You must lie on your side with the device on your pillow. Repeat the next night for the opposite side.


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Have you tried liquid melatonine? I noticed that it functions way better than the pill form. The sublingual form was giving me some rather evil dreams as well until I switched to a version that had no lactose into it. Ever since then I felt better. won't try to tell you which brand because it would sound like product placement


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm one of those who can lay down and am sleeping within 5 minutes...been that way my entire life. On the other hand my GF has a hard time sleeping and will sometimes wake up for 3 or 4 hours in the middle of the night. I've noticed that it often happens when she's thinking too much, as some people have pointed out. 

She sleeps a lot better now and finds that melatonin helps as well as reading a book. When you read in bed it does 2 things...keeps you more still so you can relax, and it helps takes your mind off things.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> She sleeps a lot better now and finds that melatonin helps ...


So does "Sleepy Time" Tea before bed. I think it has chamomile in it.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

If you can't sleep because you are thinking too much try this. Only concentrate on breathing in through your mouth and out through your nose or vice versa. Takes your mind off of everything else.


----------

